# 10 Watt Led Light Modules Are Awesome For Piranha Set Ups



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

Hi all you piranha fans. I wanted to share a product I found and use on all of my different Piranha set ups. It is a 10 watt super bright LED module I purchased online at www.ledwholesalers.com. They are self contained units that you can place anywhere you want some spotlighting. They create a very cool natural looking shimmer like the sun would do to a river or shallow lake. Also they are not as overpowering as compact fluorescent or T5 lights and keeps my piranha feeling less stress from super bright light. And since they are LED they dont get hot and the LED lasts like forever! The shimmering looks amazing. I dont use them as the main light, i just use them for mood light early morning and late evening. The pics are of my pygo shoal and manueli set ups as an example. When it comes to fishkeeping I am always trying to find new and unique products to make our hobby better and energy efficient. There are two 10 watt LED modules in each tank. And remember that's a total of 20 watts for all day lighting which looks so peaceful and natural. Check out my pics. PS and NO, I dont work for LEDwholesalers.com!!! LoL


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

Wow I guess nobody thinks using 20 watts to light your Piranha tank is a good idea but me. I guess i will keep my ideas to myself.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

nahh dude it looks nice







, ill consider this stuff


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

ArttyFish said:


> Wow I guess nobody thinks using 20 watts to light your Piranha tank is a good idea but me. I guess i will keep my ideas to myself.


Looks great!

You cant really compare 20 watts of LED lighting to 20w of any other lighting (fluorescent, metal halide, anything but LED), you can compare them in lumens per watt, or compare PAR (Photosynthetically Active Radiation) numbers at different places in the tank... They state its is the equivalent to a 50w halogen bulb (800-950 lumens according to google), but no total lumen output ratings for the fixture other than the white option (484 lumens)... and the other one would produce less because of its more yellow spectrum.

From their website they are available in 2 options, warm white 31-3400k, and white 6000k... which did you get?

Do you have access to a PAR or LUX meter?

When you say you have a "main" light, what are you using?


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

i am using the 6000k bright white.My main light is a 80 watt 36 inches T5 fixture. I wasn't trying to say use the 10 watt LED as your all time show light, just as an accent cool effect shimmering and natural looking for your Piranhas to chill with while saving energy. Kind of like a type of mood lighting. I only have the main lighting when I am hanging out in front watchin the fishes , but if i go out or not home, the accent LED stays on only using 20 watts for a cool effect the piranhas can chill with.


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

Here is a comparison pic. The first pic is of just the two 10 watt LED modules. The second pic is my main light, an 80 watt T5 fixture. Now thats 20 Watts LED vs 80 watts T5 High Output.

















Light output similar but with only using 20 watts, it is more energy efficient and saves on electricity bills.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

What size tank if i may ask ?


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

They are in about 130 gallons


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very cool how much did they cost a piece?


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

I got them for $30 each.


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

Here is what the LED effects looks like. I know its hard to see how nice it looks witha pic so I posted a video. Comments welcomed.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks good, but I think if you reduce the surface movement a little it would look more natural. the shimmer at the bottom looks a bit too "busy"??


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I like the look of them, where exactly did you mount them?


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

Yeah that is a quick way to "adjust" the shimmering effect. But JP I personally love more shimmering! I cant get enough of it!
Especially if that tank is the only light on in a dark room...Magic Happens



e46markus said:


> I like the look of them, where exactly did you mount them?


I dont mount them. They are so small you can put them anywhere a top your fish tanks. Move them where you want the best effects for your tank!


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Cool. Can you get these at Lowes, Menards ect...?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

hardware store does have them, not that i know of at least.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice light for only $30 I may hAve to pick some up some time.


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Are you still happy with these lights? I was really thinking about getting some for my 180.


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

those look good


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i see in the wensite pick the cable ends with bare wire, did you have to finish that off yourself?


----------

